# Items that need our support and prayers



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty wrote: Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.

Happy thought: He will be getting the care he needs 24-7 that I am no longer capable of giving him.

We need your prayers right now, but I'm sure we will come through this too.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

you have my prayers that everything go smoothly.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks MzMolly for starting this section.
And thanks jgarrett28 for your prayers.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so thankful that Mz Molly started this...I am going through some really bad times (cannot figure out what God is trying to teach me) and thankful that this site is started because it is upholding me and helping me so much! I have a really bad problem with depression;(really deep depression) and fighting with it everyday..I am so GRATEFUL for Mz Molly. This site really helps lift me up and all the people here with good thoughts really helps me to look for something good and it is working! Thank You to all of you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Heavenly Father, we dedicate this page to Your Glory and Honor. We pray believing that You are the great care taker and are very much aware of what is being brought to your attention. May you bring healing of mind, body, soul, and spirit to these requests, we pray. amen


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

To Eileen K:
Those of us who are going through stressful times can empathise. Please know that we are pulling for you to come out of this, and love yourself because YOU ARE WORTH IT!!!!
And as Scarlett said, "Tomorrow is another day". Let it be a good one!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

To peanutpatti: Sorry to hear about having to put your hubby into a care centre but as you say he will get the care that you are no longer able to give him. It will be hard not having him with you, but your health is very important too. Once you get him settled in the centre and you have an established routine you should take a day off and treat yourself. Is there family that can stand in for you so you can go for a spa visit or hair, nails and facial treatment. I know you need this and it will give you a lift going into your new situation. My thoughts and prayers are with you and remember God will be with you through it all.
Carol


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I am so thankful that Mz Molly started this...I am going through some really bad times (cannot figure out what God is trying to teach me) and thankful that this site is started because it is upholding me and helping me so much! I have a really bad problem with depression;(really deep depression) and fighting with it everyday..I am so GRATEFUL for Mz Molly. This site really helps lift me up and all the people here with good thoughts really helps me to look for something good and it is working! Thank You to all of you.


 Hi EileenK: You have made the first step in realizing you have depression. You are facing an uphill climb, but you can do it and we are all here supporting you in this endeavor. Please know you are not alone - you will be in my thoughts and prayers and I will ask God to give you the strength to climb that hill. Carol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

EileenK, I am so sorry about your depression, but please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, its not an easy time for you, have a bit of retail therapy, of course that means 'yarn' and more 'yarn', we are all thinking of you. xx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Peanutpatti, my thoughts and prayers are still with you and hope the days are getting easier for you, I hope you can now have some time for yourself.xx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Please pray for Kathy and her husband. I don't remember the exact reason but they "must" move and are in the process of moving NOW. Now matter what your age in a case of "Have To" it is never fun or easy and if there are circumstances involved it makes it harder. Kathy says she misses us and will be back soon. Her PM is lpool123 if you want to send her a Thinking of your ... See you soon.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Boy did not know I would need this so quickly. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I have the flu bug a second time and I am getting deeep-pressed that is real deep into depression. Just kidding. But5 it is inferfering with my life.

I have so many things I want to share here and I have my Wags and Whiskers story to write today. And Dolly, bless her heart, has sinus really bad. She ate two bites for lunch so that is a start and I just have to be sure she hits the water dish or she goes in and they will give her an IV of water. Lost one pound and cannot afford to lose any more the little cubby butt has become my little skinny but.

On the brighter side when I get to feeling better watch for the before and after tree removal. Pretty funny stuff.

Love to all of you and all the furry pets involved. Judi


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly you are definately in my thoughts and prayers, depression is a horrible thing, I know, am there myself at the moment, you have done so much for us with these blogs I can only hope you get back to feeling like you again very soon. And poor Dolly, its so hard when they are unwell, my love and hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> Mz Molly you are definately in my thoughts and prayers, depression is a horrible thing, I know, am there myself at the moment, you have done so much for us with these blogs I can only hope you get back to feeling like you again very soon. And poor Dolly, its so hard when they are unwell, my love and hugs to you both. xxx


Thank you, both of us feeling better today. Not where we should but better. Dolly even ate a little of her puppy noodles I call them.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

We have a special urgent need. The PM name is MindyG.

Several of us have tried to contact her and no replys. The last anyone heard, she had the symptoms of a stroke and went to the doctor. No one has heard since.

Please keep her in your prayers for her safety.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear friends,
I need a few hugs right now. My husband went to a nursing home on Monday; he passed away this morning. I'm empty and hurting.
But our kids have been just wonderful! They are making all arrangements and letting me greive. Still, so many calls to family and friends that I've been on the phone all afternoon.
One of Dh's very good friends of more than 40 years passed away last Friday - at least they are together again.
No happy thoughts today, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh I am more sorry than I can tell.

Please email me your phone number I really really want to talk with you.

I am the moderator and that is an order, "please?"


Judi Haven


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mindy has finally answered her PM and posted a reply on the topic of the day. She goes back to the doctor tomorrow for heart tests and others.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

URGENT URGENT URGENT PLEASE READ

Peanut Patty's husband passed away last evening.
Please keep her in your prayers and send her a PM if I don't have your email and you are reading this

I spoke with her earlier and she is doing as well as can be expected. Her happy thought for the day ... like a trouper, is going to Scotland paid for by her daughter this summer.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mindy, Prayers or you. Be well!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Mindy.. You are in my thoughts and prayers, hope all goes well with your results.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Peanutpatti, I have sent a pm to you but know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Lots of hugs too.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I need to apologize to all of you. I see some of you have posted comments on the topic "Let's See What Kind of Furor I Can Start."

I posted an angry post. I appreciate what ever craft any one does no matter how ugly or pretty. But to start a topic with the intent of creating a furor just pushed me over the edge today and for that I am truly sorry. We lost a KPers spouse this week, I lost a cousin, and another friend lost a close friend. I am so full of sad to see one more sad thing poking fun at someones work and say things like I wouldnt waste my time doing that just hurt tooo much.

Again I am so very sorry I was rude and I will watch my comments in the future, I just could not turn and walk away fast enough. Judi


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I need to apologize to all of you. I see some of you have posted comments on the topic "Let's See What Kind of Furor I Can Start."
> 
> I posted an angry post. I appreciate what ever craft any one does no matter how ugly or pretty. But to start a topic with the intent of creating a furor just pushed me over the edge today and for that I am truly sorry. We lost a KPers spouse this week, I lost a cousin, and another friend lost a close friend. I am so full of sad to see one more sad thing poking fun at someones work and say things like I wouldnt waste my time doing that just hurt tooo much.
> 
> Again I am so very sorry I was rude and I will watch my comments in the future, I just could not turn and walk away fast enough. Judi


You don't have to apologise to us, you said what you thought at the time, I must admit I hate it when I see people making fun of others, there is no need, we are all different. Some unfortunately are just bullies.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > I need to apologize to all of you. I see some of you have posted comments on the topic "Let's See What Kind of Furor I Can Start."
> ...


Mz Molly, I fully agree. You said what had to be said about what was suggested. That's what a moderator is for. You feel you were rude, I don't. Something had to be done to stop it. Carol


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
Life is tough for a lot of people for lots of reasons, we don't need deliberate negatives. Craft is for the pleasure of the crafter, not for critisim.

I may not be making much sense at the moment, sorry. 
I guess I could do with some hugs. sigh.. My fur baby has been diagnosed with bladder cancer and the outcome is as bad as it can get. I have come to terms with the situation, but I have moments of backsliding 

One of the hardest things is remaining up beat and positive for my baby. When I look into her big brown eyes I just want to cry, but I know it is good for her if I don't.
So I bounce around like normal, feeling like an idiot and just want to scream.

We don't know how long Paris has (but it is likelly to be very short) and what the next stage will be or when it will come. We only know we need to be viligant and not miss any signs so she doesn't suffer.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
> Life is tough for a lot of people for lots of reasons, we don't need deliberate negatives. Craft is for the pleasure of the crafter, not for critisim.
> 
> I may not be making much sense at the moment, sorry.
> ...


I am sending you a couple of big hugs. It is hard to know that out furry friends are leaving us. I don't know whether it better to know they are leaving or to have it happen suddenly. My dear friend's bishon was hit by a car 3 days before Christmas and died in her arms. She is still missing her and so am I as I was instrumental in bringing them together 4 years ago. Enjoy what time you have left with Paris making happy memories.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> I need to apologize to all of you. I see some of you have posted comments on the topic "Let's See What Kind of Furor I Can Start."
> 
> I posted an angry post. I appreciate what ever craft any one does no matter how ugly or pretty. But to start a topic with the intent of creating a furor just pushed me over the edge today and for that I am truly sorry. We lost a KPers spouse this week, I lost a cousin, and another friend lost a close friend. I am so full of sad to see one more sad thing poking fun at someones work and say things like I wouldnt waste my time doing that just hurt tooo much.
> 
> Again I am so very sorry I was rude and I will watch my comments in the future, I just could not turn and walk away fast enough. Judi


Judi, I don't think that you owe anyone an apology....It was a silly post and you said what you thought.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Dear friends,
> I need a few hugs right now. My husband went to a nursing home on Monday; he passed away this morning. I'm empty and hurting.
> But our kids have been just wonderful! They are making all arrangements and letting me greive. Still, so many calls to family and friends that I've been on the phone all afternoon.
> One of Dh's very good friends of more than 40 years passed away last Friday - at least they are together again.
> No happy thoughts today, I'm afraid.


 I am truly sorry for your loss, Dear and I'll be praying for you and your family. May God bless you all!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
> Life is tough for a lot of people for lots of reasons, we don't need deliberate negatives. Craft is for the pleasure of the crafter, not for critisim.
> 
> I may not be making much sense at the moment, sorry.
> ...


(((((((((((((((((Huge Hug))))))))))))))) I know how you feel and will be praying for your family. I lose my little MinPin after raising her from a baby ( she was 14) and it hurts to lose a member of your family.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
> Life is tough for a lot of people for lots of reasons, we don't need deliberate negatives. Craft is for the pleasure of the crafter, not for critisim.
> 
> I may not be making much sense at the moment, sorry.
> ...


jenny you are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish I could be there with you during this time. Keep us posted. We share your pain.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Jenny E said:
> 
> 
> > Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
> ...


I would rather have to say good bye to my baby girl than have her hit by a car. So many children today are being hit as well. Just too many cars.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly, I saw that post and I was really pleased you stood up and said what you did.
> Life is tough for a lot of people for lots of reasons, we don't need deliberate negatives. Craft is for the pleasure of the crafter, not for critisim.
> 
> I may not be making much sense at the moment, sorry.
> ...


Jenny, I am very sorry about Paris, its very hard to know they are ill and watch them getting worse, its hard to say goodbye and to know when to say it too. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and sending you lots of hugs. xx


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

]
I am sending you a couple of big hugs. It is hard to know that out furry friends are leaving us. I don't know whether it better to know they are leaving or to have it happen suddenly. My dear friend's bishon was hit by a car 3 days before Christmas and died in her arms. She is still missing her and so am I as I was instrumental in bringing them together 4 years ago. Enjoy what time you have left with Paris making happy memories.[/quote]

Thank you Moosie. They are lovely warm hugs.
Even though we know our fur babies will not be with us forever it is still hard when the time comes. But to loose one suddenly in an accident I think would be almost unbearable. I am so sorry for your friend and for you too.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

(((((((((((((((((Huge Hug))))))))))))))) I know how you feel and will be praying for your family. I lose my little MinPin after raising her from a baby ( she was 14) and it hurts to lose a member of your family.[/quote]

Thank you unie. Especially thank you for your prayers, I think I need them badly at the moment. And hugs are so comforting too.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

jenny you are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish I could be there with you during this time. Keep us posted. We share your pain.[/quote]

Thank you Mz Molly. You know, knowing that you are all there praying, hugging and sharing and knowing just how I feel, is sooooo helpful. I feel like this group was started just for me lol
So far Paris is just her happy self. Although I think she might be starting to play on her extra special treatment and spoiling.
Last night she gave us an awful fright. DH asked her to come out for the last time before bed. She just lied there. Surely this can't be it we thought. So DH went to rattle the ice cubes (she loves ice) Up came the head. but when there was no further action from the ice she lied down again, looking rather miserable. Hmmm...I suggested DH put some ice into a glass.. well... I couldn't see her for the blur!!! lol... Cheeky monkey... Must say we were both so relieved that we almost laughed ourselves silly.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

.[/quote]

Jenny, I am very sorry about Paris, its very hard to know they are ill and watch them getting worse, its hard to say goodbye and to know when to say it too. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and sending you lots of hugs. xx[/quote]

Thank you Vershi. Somedays I think God thinks I am more able than I am..  But it is the prayers of friends that help us to be as strong and as able as God knows we are.
Thank you for you prayers and hugs.. They really do help.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

How can I be a good moderator if I don't do what I say or suggest. I am here to ask for your support and prayers. I have had a terrible week physically and I feel so sorry for DH. Last night I had to take pain meds every two hours just to be able to sleep. Don't know what is causing stomach pain I think it is just the weather and the fibro. I love you all and if it were not for this posting, I would probably get really depressed being stuck in the house. But I feel so close to all of you by sisters. What a lovely word, sisters. I will do what I tell each of you and ask for help, then when I am better I know I can help one/each of you. That is what is called love. Thank you all.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Good girl Mz Molly!! Somedays asking for help is one of the hardest things we can do. 
Do you think you might need to see a Doctor? I always think we know our own bodies well, but often don't take any notice of what they are trying to tell us.. well... I don't.. sigh...
I have no blood sisters (or brothers ) so my cyber sisters are very precious to me. Please take care of yourself my sister. You have my support and prayers 

don't forget to keep us updated on how you are going. I's got two ears.. and I's good at listening..  And... 'cause I's got two ears what goes in just drifts out the other side and floats away.. I's good at not being bothered by listening .. and secrets too... Some say I just has a bad memory... HA!! not so... now .. what were we talking about... lol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly, you have my thoughts and prayers, plus I do hope you do see your Doc about the pain its so easy with Fibro to say it must be that. Please do have it checked out.

I do have 2 sisters but its so nice to have all these cyber sisters, as Jenny E called us. Please tell us informed of how you are doing. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I feel those prayers coming my way. Thank you sooo much. I think I may finally be on the road to health again. Actually no coughing spells today. Yeah. Starting to feel like I want to get out of bed again. Yeah. Depression from the illness is going away too That was the really scary part but it is leaving Amen. Love and hugs and hope to be a regular again by Monday.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I feel those prayers coming my way. Thank you sooo much. I think I may finally be on the road to health again. Actually no coughing spells today. Yeah. Starting to feel like I want to get out of bed again. Yeah. Depression from the illness is going away too That was the really scary part but it is leaving Amen. Love and hugs and hope to be a regular again by Monday.


Good to hear. Just don't overdo when you do get up.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Take it slow Mz Molly. 
Now... being totally confuzzed with the time zones and not knowing what day it is at the best of times...hehe

I am going to wish Mz Molly a Happy Birthday for ??Monday??
Well 28th anyways.. 
Do hope you are feeling better on your birthday Mz Molly.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Am so glad you are beginning to feel better, take it slow tho won't you, I know what we are like, we start to charge around as if we were still young. I know my brain is taking its time to catch up with my age :lol: Thoughts and prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

One thing about this site...when you are feeling down and people share; it can bring you up because we are thankful that we have each other.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

This site was a godsend for me during my recent time of stress and grief. I'm doing OK, thanks to the help and concern of my family and friends, and to all of you here who sent your support and sympathy!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

This is called "feel sorry for myself."

I was going to apply for this church secretary position. I could do everything on the list. I know members from the church because it is a sister church of my denomination and I said something to hubby. 

His reply was, "You are more than capable, but when you are standing at the sink and your knee goes out, that should tell you 20 hours per week of a high stress job is probably a no go."

As long as I have KPers I can pray for and send cards to I guess I am right where God wants me to be. End of Pitty Party. Off to get ready for Valentine's day. Wendell still needs a little proding. Love to All


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh Mz Molly, I am thinking you have every right to jump on the pity party bus for a quick tour around the traps. sigh... But ... hubby is right... and besides... when would you get time to be here for all of us??? hmmmm???? Selfish perhaps, but I for one would hate for you not to have time or energy to be on Happy Thoughts R Us!!! sheesh.... I need all the help I can get 
Seriously, I can not tell you how much you have helped me. I think you have found your ministry, praise the Lord!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Oh Mz Molly, I am thinking you have every right to jump on the pity party bus for a quick tour around the traps. sigh... But ... hubby is right... and besides... when would you get time to be here for all of us??? hmmmm???? Selfish perhaps, but I for one would hate for you not to have time or energy to be on Happy Thoughts R Us!!! sheesh.... I need all the help I can get
> Seriously, I can not tell you how much you have helped me. I think you have found your ministry, praise the Lord!


You guessed it there you go making me cry again. All this love is just such a blessing and a help to me also. Tomorrow is my treatment day again already, keep my Doctor Pellegrino and tech person Nadine in your prayers. They are both God loving people doing what God has called them to do. Help many people with pain. Amen.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooo don't cry Mz Molly... ewe cry I's cry... he he...

I am totally confuzed as to timing but I am praying for all involved in your treatment tomorrow. Get extra rest in la la land so the next day might not be so bad


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Please keep my 9 month old great-niece in your thoughts and prayers as she undergoes an operation for a hole in her heart on Wednesday at Sick Kid's Hospital in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Will do Moosie. She is beautiful!!! So precious.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie, what a beauty, will keep her in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Moose, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got word that Zoe's operation has been moved up to to-day at 1-2 o'clock. Please keep our little peanut in your prayers.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Just got word that Zoe's operation has been moved up to to-day at 1-2 o'clock. Please keep our little peanut in your prayers.


Oh, Moosie, so stressful! Prayers for Zoe, and big warm hugs for you and her parents. Keep us updated as soon as you know anything. We are all pulling for your little niece.

I have a great-granddaughter named Zoe - beautiful name for 2 beautiful little girls.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Update on our Little Zoe!
Operation is over and they found that the hole was larger than they thought so it was good that it happened now rather than later. She is in ICU with lots of tubes, wires and intravenos and will be in hosptial from 7 - 10 days.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Update on our Little Zoe!
> Operation is over and they found that the hole was larger than they thought so it was good that it happened now rather than later. She is in ICU with lots of tubes, wires and intravenos and will be in hosptial from 7 - 10 days.


YAAY! Glad it's over. She still has my prayers, but I'm sure she will grow up to be strong and beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Amen and we still keep you her and her family in our prayers. Amen.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Praising the Lord for a great result.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Up-date on my great niece, Zoe.
My sister was able to go into the ICU to see Zoe to-night and she said it was very hard to see her with all the tubes, wires and intravenous on her as she is so tiny (only about 17 lbs). The next 48 hours are crutial and although we are breathing a little easier to-night, we will still be keeping her in our thoughts and prayers and hoping for a speedy recovery. Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers. I know from past experience that they all help.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Am so glad she has got this far, am keeping Zoe in my thoughts and prayers, also her family too. xxx


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Up-date on my great-niece:
She was intubated (on the respirator) all night, but that gives her lungs and heart a rest and time to adjust. They will try her off today, and hopefully, then leave it out. Mom and Dad popped over at 6:00 this am. and they are calling her the "wild one" as she is so fiesty and wanting to get on with things, so they had to give her extra sedation! that's the Irish spirit in her!! She is probably missing having her soother too, so that should help once she is extubated. So a good night regardless, just kept the nurse busy trying to get her to just rest.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's our wee Zoe in recovery!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WOW OMG WOW OMG There just aren't the words to express my awe in such a tiny thing with soooooo many tubes.Even with all the tubes and things you can tell she is just such a cutie. You are going to have so much fun making things for this little tom (girl) boy. wow I love her sooooo much please give her hugs and kisses from auntie judi and dolly. Keep some {{{{ hugs }}}} and kisses for yourself too. Thanks for being there for her and her family and us.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm afraid we need your prayers again. Just got word that my oldest son was killed in a car accident this afternoon on his way to work in Northern Alberta, just three weeks exactly after his dad passed away. 

It's hard enough to lose a husband; to lose a child is so much worse. I'm now wondering if this is the end, or if there is more to come. Just too much to comprehend!

I'm going to be with my daughter-in-law for the next while as her mother lives too far away to come at this time. I talked to daughter-in-law just now and at least her two daughters and son are with her. They will have a difficult time with this, so will you please pray that they will get through it.

Thanks, peanutpatty


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

PLEASE PRAY FOR PEANUTPATTY

I just got off the phone with her. Needless to say, I don't need to say how she is doing. After the loss of her husband and now her son.

She will be leaving Saturday to go where her Daughter-in-law lives.

She sends her love to all of us in Happy Thoughts R Us and will be off line for a week or so unless she decides to take her lap top with.

Keep her in your prayers, thoughts and most importantly your heart. Yes, we did have prayer together.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Peanutpatty: I have sent you a PM.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Peanutpatty: I have sent you a PM.


Sent you a PM in return, thanks.
And I was so caught up here for a while that I forgot to say I'm still praying for Zoe. i hope she is doing fantastically well!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Takin hubby to hospital will get back to you when I can.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Home from hospital. They checked Bill over and everything is OK. I became worried because of the changes in figures we were seeing on the blood pressure machine and because Bill had a headache. I couldn't get through to our family doctor's office (it's very busy) so I decided we should play it safe and go to the local hospital. I didn't want to wait too long as we are expecting a very bad storm this evening. Doctor didn't seem to be too concerned about the blood pressure figures and she did tell me that the pulse rate can go up when a person has a headache. Maybe I paniced but after what he went through last April, I didn't want to take any chances because had he not been in hospital when he had the stroke and brain bleed, he would not be here with me to-day. Big Sigh! Am really washed out to-night.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Shortly after we got back from the hospital I had a call from Mz Molly. She asked me to let all of you know that her computer has crashed and if it can't be repaired, she may have to get a new one. So she might not be posting for a few weeks. I will check in with her by phone every couple of days and let you know how she is doing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh Peanutpatti I am so sorry for your second loss, it just seems so unfair you have to go through this again. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I just can't imagine what you are going through. Sometimes life just isn't fair.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie you too are in my thoughts, its always best to be safe than sorry and get things checked out, hope you have no more scares.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

vershi said:


> Oh Peanutpatti I am so sorry for your second loss, it just seems so unfair you have to go through this again. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I just can't imagine what you are going through. Sometimes life just isn't fair.


Thank you, vershi.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Vershi. That was my thought because of the pending storm and I felt such a relief. The headache Bill had was what had me worried because that was one of the issues before he had his stroke/brain bleed/brain operation in April.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh; I feel so sad for all these things happening! I am thinking and praying for all of you...peanut patty and moosie...I pray for your son's death and zoe.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all you wonderful friends! Zoe is doing well as you will see by the pictures below and I think she is now on the road to recovery and should do well. Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts - I know from past experience that they do help.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone:
My sister went down to visit Zoe today and they pulled her chest drainage tubes out and said she was fine to go home- nothing to really worry about as she was doing so well. She was drinking better, playing, rolling, smiling, talking and pretty much being her old self. So she is home and hopefully everything will heal well and there will be no further concern. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers. Moosie


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Yea!!!!!! She is so dog gone cute it must be illegal. LOL

Thank you God for your healing and safety. Amen.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Just thought I would post this final picture of Zoe with her battle scar. She is doing quite well. Wants to crawl but they couldn't allow her on her hands and knees for a week because of the strain on her chest, so they have to keep a close eye on her. I still find it hard to believe that she had this operation and was back home four days later. She's a real little trooper!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh Zoe you little sweet heart. You have our hearts too.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Prayers for Bill and Ann

Ann my knitting mentor is very worried about her significant other. I suggested she call and talk to the doctor today. She thinks Bill had a mini stroke or TIA.

Bill is worried about a heart attack on Monday when they try the test again.

Keep them in your prayers. Bill is sick, we just don't know how sick.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy thought 1: I'm home.
Happy thought 2: It's so good to be back with you all.

This last month has been so difficult for my family and myself, but now we can stert to heal. I am so grateful for my wonderful family, and the love they share for each other.

My prayers to all of you, may you come through your trials and difficulties with your faith intact.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Happy thought 1: I'm home.
> Happy thought 2: It's so good to be back with you all.
> 
> This last month has been so difficult for my family and myself, but now we can stert to heal. I am so grateful for my wonderful family, and the love they share for each other.
> ...


Glad to hear you are back home and happy that all your family were able to be together to support each other. It has been a difficult month for you and I hope that you can take time to just rest and recuperate in order to get back into a more settled life. God bless! Carol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Welcome back. It is good to have you back. Our thoughts, love and prayers are STILL with you. We are here for you. USE US.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Peanutpatti, I am so glad you are back with us again, you have been through a very worrying sad time, I do hope now that time will heal all your hurts, we are here for you.xxx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly, Bill and Ann are in my thoughts and prayers, hope all will turn out well for them.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie, I am so glad that little Zoe has come through it all ok, may she soon be strong again and get to crawl around.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Vershi, I see you sending up prayers for us. How are you doing and can we pray for some special need you may have?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Vershi, I see you sending up prayers for us. How are you doing and can we pray for some special need you may have?


Thank you, must admit I could do with some, have been very depressed and worried over money, that has since eased a lot, but my son is out of work and is having trouble finding any, so that is adding to to the worries. I have been trying to stay positive and busy. But you all seem to have far worse problems than me. I thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Please pray for my friend Ann and her SO Bill. We spent over 7 hours in Emergency with Bill. We were sitting there talking and all of a suddon it looked like he was having a seizure or stroke and was incoherent for over 20 minutes. They are keeping him over tonight for more tests for possible stroke tomorrow. Ann and I are drained. Plus there was a person up to see him this evening uninvited and she hates my guts and got him a stirred up about things about me. Getting him to say things that did not really happen and question some of the things I was doing to help. You need to know Ann is partially handdicapped too. She has sever high blood pressure and no insurance and no medicine. I saw her face get so red I thought I would have two friends up there. So needless to say I did a lot of the "nursing" stuff for Bill because Ann cannot get up and down easy. I know..... I know...... it is ok, but when you think a friend was trying to hurt you and the friend was helping it breaks my heart. Part of the problem he is having is remembering and getting things in the right order of time right now. I know I did not do it .... but I don't want Bill to think I did. Love and Hugs I will be better after a good night rest.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, Mz Molly I am so sorry for all of you. Watching someone suffer is so hard. Prayers and caring hugs for Bill, Ann and you.


Mz Molly said:


> Please pray for my friend Ann and her SO Bill. We spent over 7 hours in Emergency with Bill. We were sitting there talking and all of a suddon it looked like he was having a seizure or stroke and was incoherent for over 20 minutes. They are keeping him over tonight for more tests for possible stroke tomorrow. Ann and I are drained. Plus there was a person up to see him this evening uninvited and she hates my guts and got him a stirred up about things about me. Getting him to say things that did not really happen and question some of the things I was doing to help. You need to know Ann is partially handdicapped too. She has sever high blood pressure and no insurance and no medicine. I saw her face get so red I thought I would have two friends up there. So needless to say I did a lot of the "nursing" stuff for Bill because Ann cannot get up and down easy. I know..... I know...... it is ok, but when you think a friend was trying to hurt you and the friend was helping it breaks my heart. Part of the problem he is having is remembering and getting things in the right order of time right now. I know I did not do it .... but I don't want Bill to think I did. Love and Hugs I will be better after a good night rest.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly: I have had this happen to me too and what you have to remember is that you are doing the best that you can for them. It is frustrating when someone else comes along and stirs things up, but there is not a lot you can do but just keep on being you. As you say, Bill is confused right now and Ann is having to absorb so much but in the end, they will know what you did and that you cared. Believe me when I say that 'what goes around comes around' and your care and consideration will be seen by others and in God's eyes you are a loving soul caring for others even tho you have problems of your own. Hope you get a good sleep to-night because that will help you to face what comes to-morrow. I will keep Ann, Bill and you in my prayers. Carol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Am keeping Ann and Bill in my thoughts and Prayers, hope all goes well for them, difficult time not helped by busy bodies. You are in my thoughts too Mz Molly.xxx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Can I ask that you keep my son Andrew in your thoughts and prayers as he was taken to hospital this morning and has been kept in for tests. We are waiting for another consultant to see him.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Can I ask that you keep my son Andrew in your thoughts and prayers as he was taken to hospital this morning and has been kept in for tests. We are waiting for another consultant to see him.


Will remember him in my prayers, keep us up-to-date when you can.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Moosie, he has just sent a text to say he has to have a Lumbar Puncture to eliminate Meningitis, he had it bad 2 years ago.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Praying for Andrew and his medical team and you too vershi.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Thank you Moosie, he has just sent a text to say he has to have a Lumbar Puncture to eliminate Meningitis, he had it bad 2 years ago.


So sorry to hear this but at least they can do something to help. Will keep you both in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for all your prayers, he is much brighter today but they still do not know what is cauing the seizures, maybe linked to the Meningitis he had over 2 years ago. They tried the LP but with no luck so has to go through it again. They can never get any fluid from him, even bloods are hard to get, he hangs onto it all. :lol: He is still waiting for the consultant to come round, to see what will happen next.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I am just going to pray for all of you and this thread! It is sad when such dreadful things happen to such nice people....


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Andrew is still waiting to have an MRI, they ruled out meningitis, but think the trouble stems from the last bout he had 2 years ago as the pressure was double what it should be. So he waits, not very patiently!! for 24 hours, for them to come for him. Guess as he's so bored he must be feeling better. I thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Andrew is still waiting to have an MRI, they ruled out meningitis, but think the trouble stems from the last bout he had 2 years ago as the pressure was double what it should be. So he waits, not very patiently!! for 24 hours, for them to come for him. Guess as he's so bored he must be feeling better. I thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


The waiting is always the worst and weekends are a write-off unless it is life threatening. Does he read, do sudoko or crosswords, anything that helps to pass the time. You are both in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Moosie, he has his psp for games and his music is on his phone other than that he is bored, I will try him with suduku, tho he is not a one for puzzles other than computor games. They moved him onto a ward last night, but still having to wait for MRI. He needs to sign on today (he is job hunting and will loose his benefits if he doesent) so is stressing about that.If we get him onto sick benefits he will have to be without money for 4-6 weeks. He doesn't need all this worry too.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Hi Moosie, he has his psp for games and his music is on his phone other than that he is bored, I will try him with suduku, tho he is not a one for puzzles other than computor games. They moved him onto a ward last night, but still having to wait for MRI. He needs to sign on today (he is job hunting and will loose his benefits if he doesent) so is stressing about that.If we get him onto sick benefits he will have to be without money for 4-6 weeks. He doesn't need all this worry too.


We think that when they move out our worries are over but they do carry on - we are Moms and we still care. He is lucky you are able to stand by him and help where possible as having stress isn't good for him right now. Hopefully he won't have to wait too much longer for the MRI and that they diagnose the problem and are able to help alleviate it.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Andrew has had the MRI and nothing was found so that is good news, but it means they have no idea why he is having seizures, its most likely due to the meningitis he had as he had a lot of problems with it and had to go back and have a blood patch done. So its a case of staying on anti seizure medication possibly for life, at the moment he is not feeling good but hopefully it will improve. I thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they were of great comfort.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Well vershi staying on medication for ever is not too bad. sigh... I'm sure when Andrew is feeling better everything will seem better too. Big hugs to you. J.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Vershi: Being on medication for the rest of his life will seem like a real pain to him but at least it will control the seizures and help make life as normal as possible for him. After living with nothing but a few headaches for 73 years my hubby now has to take 4 different medications a day and gets frustrated too, but I tell him that at least he is still here to enjoy our children, grandchildren and great-grandchild (with second one on the way). Tell your son that no, life isn't always fair, but at least he has help to take him through each day.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My prayers go out to everyne on this thread. Easter time pre and after is a time of miracles and healing. I pray that everyone listed has received healing and that every one grieving receives peace. May God wrap is loving arms around every person mentioned in the prayer requests and every person praying. He does answer. Amen.


----------



## Betty16 (Mar 19, 2012)

I read PR daily and feel for the friends of this Forum that need our prayers.
On Thursday of this week I will have extensive spine surgery. I would appreciate your thoughts and prayers that all goes well.
I'll start reading PR again just as soon as I can. Reading the issues really
Starts my day!
Thank you all,
Betty


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Betty, I will be thinking of you on Thursday and am sending you prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Betty, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a very
speedy recovery. Hopefully you will be able to get back to reading KP quickly as I always find it a great start to my day and even when not knitting, looking at projects that others have completed can give me a lift and I hope it does the same or you too.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Betty16 said:


> I read PR daily and feel for the friends of this Forum that need our prayers.
> On Thursday of this week I will have extensive spine surgery. I would appreciate your thoughts and prayers that all goes well.
> I'll start reading PR again just as soon as I can. Reading the issues really
> Starts my day!
> ...


Betty you are on my prayer list. God is the perfect healer Amen.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

PLEASE PRAY FOR MICHAEL

Our Grandson is in need of prayers .... steady prayers ..... protecting him from his mother from now until June 4-5th. 

The latest mind bending trap is what if "she dies while Michael is at his father's house?" How can a mom be so hurtful.

My son has put out thousands of dollars, received help from churches and us during this past year since Michael's near death accident.

Since he has been allowed to talk to his mom again, he is becoming argumentative, disobedient and fights with brother and sister.

When I spoke with him, he was in his "zombie" state again. She has done sever damage again in just one week. She does not work, has no income and was still able to go places and do things with him all week long, I mean serious money spending doing things but she does not pay her bills or give any money to Marc. She has never sent any of his clothes to my son in the past year, Marc has had to buy all new. She sends all the accident bills to him because of not having a job. She does not pay child support, and guess what happens the day she would happen to recive custody?

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE pray for mind protection for him he is only 12 and does not understand money cannot buy every thing and he will be paying for it in the future. The last time Michael was home with mom he refused to go see his dad for the summer. A grand mama's heart is breaking. I want to pray for all the requests on this thread especially Betty with her awful problem this week and I ask God to clear my heart that I can do so.

Love and hugs to everyone.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> PLEASE PRAY FOR MICHAEL
> 
> Our Grandson is in need of prayers .... steady prayers ..... protecting him from his mother from now until June 4-5th.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear MzMolly, this is a terrible situation for a little boy! You and he have my most fervent prayers. Please, God, take care of Michael!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The latest thing from Michael's mom is, just spoke with my son, "What happens if I die and you are with your dad?"

Michael said, "No one told me that I just thought it." Sure a 12 year old thinks thoughts like that. He also thinks I don't have to do all my homework because mom will finish it. I don't have to be good because mom will take me fishing. I am going crazy I really really need to put this out of my mind until June 5th. No more ranting ..... I love you all and I will read our happy thoughts are us every day until the placement is decided.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Got some Pastoral Advice and thought I would share with regards to my grandson and son's problem.

1. God is not a magical wand. He does not just click and things are better. People have free will and constantly get in His way.

2. Pray for Marc: for wisdom to know what to do and then the strength to DO IT.

3. Pray for safety for Michael: Even if he is tricked into going back to Mom, God can and will protect him in GOD's way not mine. That sucks. And children raised in bad situations can eventually grow up to be OK in every way.

4. Pray for forgiveness for AJ (Michael's mom) Being raised the way she was she has no idea or doesn't care what she is doing. I need to forgive her.

5. Pray for myself .... Open my hands WIDE and let go of the above so God can deal with them. As long as I have them in my hands God cannot do anything.

6. Remember my priorities and the responsibility I started here with Happy Thoughts are us. I love you all sooooo much.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly: Yes, you, Marc and all of us want what is best for Michael, and so does God. But sometimes we just have to be patient and wait it out. I know you might think 'that is easy for her to say' but when my husband had his stroke/brain bleed/brain operation, that is the only thing I could do. I had to wait to see if he survived the operation, wait to see if he would be his normal self, wait to see if his memory came back, wait to see if he would be able to care for himself, wait to see if he could feed himself. It seemed like forever, but I had to have faith that he was in God's hands and God was doing the best for him. Just to-day the doctor told Bill that sometimes it is good not to remember the bad stuff and that is why that part of his memory will probably never return. Waiting is hard Mz Molly but we are all here waiting and praying with you that God will do the best he can for Michael. Yes, it is very hard on Michael because she is still his Mommy. My grandkids when thru something similar (although not quite as bad) and they are doing well to-day. So keep your chin up, your prayers will be heard and you will have an answer before you know it.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

As always, Moosie, you know just what to say. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly, I am praying for Michael and Marc, I know the damage one parent can do to a child, so I hope Michael will come through this ordeal stronger, and with no lasting affects, its hard to watch them suffer. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Peanutpatty, EileenK, Kathy and MingyG and MZMolly - I pray for good things for each of you. Do hope that things work well with hubby going into the care facilty and that the depression lifts for you all. I had a major bout with it last year that ended with me buying a balloon kit and preparing to do myself in. My hubby took me to a dr. who diagnosed Fibromyalgia and put me on meds that have changed my life. I was in such pain that it clouded every thought I had. But I am so much better. Working every day, planting my garden and looking forward to the 6 chicks we are bringing home today. I pray that each of you and Dolly recover from your trials and tribulations and the sun shines bright for you again. GOD bless you all.

I came in on this late and just read all 9 pages. There are so many more of out there hurting. I am so sorry you all are experiencing this.


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow I have been a KP member for a while and just found this site this morning. I read all nine pages with tears streaming down my cheeks. I have Fibromyalgia and MS I have been going through a bad bout of depression. I retired last year from a very meaning but stressful career in the Addictions field .
I moved from the community I had lived in for 30 years due to the harsh winters. I love Victoria and the climate is wonderful.
Somedays I feel wonderful but then I get a period when the pain gets bad and life seems meaningless and I seriously thing of ending it aii, then I think of my children and grand children and what that would do to them.
Please keep me in your prayers and hope that things will get better.
Warm thoughts and prayers to all of you wonderful people.

Mary


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Mary .. . Thanks for joining us. God be with you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Update on Custody hearing for my grandson. I did not get all the information just that the hearing for 'whatever' reason has been moved to July 15th and 16th. Here we goooooo again.

Keep me in your prayers too. I have mono. Go figure. I keep telling everyone my teenage mind does not want to catch up to my retirement body. LOL

Love and hugs


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Update on Custody hearing for my grandson. I did not get all the information just that the hearing for 'whatever' reason has been moved to July 15th and 16th. Here we goooooo again.


Will keep them both in my prayers for the outcome they are hoping for. You have been in my prayers and even tho you are not 100% at least you know now what the problem is.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Lodi said:


> Wow I have been a KP member for a while and just found this site this morning. I read all nine pages with tears streaming down my cheeks. I have Fibromyalgia and MS I have been going through a bad bout of depression. I retired last year from a very meaning but stressful career in the Addictions field .
> I moved from the community I had lived in for 30 years due to the harsh winters. I love Victoria and the climate is wonderful.
> Somedays I feel wonderful but then I get a period when the pain gets bad and life seems meaningless and I seriously thing of ending it aii, then I think of my children and grand children and what that would do to them.
> Please keep me in your prayers and hope that things will get better.
> ...


Dear Mary: Yes, please remember your children and grand kids when you get those nasty thoughts. They would be so hurt to know that they weren't able to help you. Do you have family there in Victoria? It of course would be a big adjustment to move but just know that it is going to help your health problems. We moved from our home of 50 years to our cottage (which we have had for over 30 years) and I know that adjustment was hard but yours is so much harder leaving behind the friends you have made over those 30 years but you will make new friends as long as you are willing to go half-way. You never know when someone else is looking for a friend until you chat with them. 
PLEASE, PLEASE if you start feeling down, get on KP and talk to us. Even if it is to fill in some time, we are all there for you and will be glad to chat for as long as we can to help you thru a bad spot. Remember the saying "God will not bring you to it without helping you through it." I know from experience that He is there for us when we need Him.
I will keep you in my prayers and will watch for postings from you. 
Carol (Moosie)


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I have made a few friends here. I realize that others are going through much more serious problems than me and I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

It's me again Lord. I have a prayer that needs an answer. Please heal my body at least from the mono. I am having a hard time focusing on You and the duties You have for me. The husband you have provided for me is so awesome please bless him and give him strength today for the work he must do. Until you call us home keep us safe and together. Amen


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Mz Molly said:


> It's me again Lord. I have a prayer that needs an answer. Please heal my body at least from the mono. I am having a hard time focusing on You and the duties You have for me. The husband you have provided for me is so awesome please bless him and give him strength today for the work he must do. Until you call us home keep us safe and together. Amen


Prayers and love to you. I had mono years ago so I know how horrible it makes you feel. May god listen and heal you soon
Mary


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Just heard from my Son, Marc. Our grandson, Michael, is relly upset today. Neither he nor his dad slept last night after Michael receive a nasty call from his Mom in Utah.

She is getting angry because the hearings are not going her way and it looks like she won't get custody back so she is starting to threaten Michael, and tell him mean and nasty things about himself and his dad.

Marc cannot answer some of the questions directly because that would be in violation of the court hearing so he tries to explaine why his mom is getting mean and why he cannot say mean things back about her.

Michael is heart broken because his mom got so angry with him last evening, dad is taking him to the guardian for a personal one-on-one. She can answer questions Marc cannot.

Keep him in your prayers until July 15-16th. Marc and Michael are really getting worn down. It has been one year since all this started. I love this little guy soooo much.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Please remember our sister knitter LULU in your prayers today and the days to comes as she comes to grips taking care of her mother with dementia. I just spent a glorious time with her and gave her a boost. Her screen name is LULUBELLE if you want to send her a pm.

By the way she is the mother of Ryleigh we hear so much about. Send her some loves and hugs she really needs it. Has not been on KP since June 6th and not even knitted for over a month. She needs our support to get back on track.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Just heard from my Son, Marc. Our grandson, Michael, is relly upset today. Neither he nor his dad slept last night after Michael receive a nasty call from his Mom in Utah.
> 
> She is getting angry because the hearings are not going her way and it looks like she won't get custody back so she is starting to threaten Michael, and tell him mean and nasty things about himself and his dad.
> 
> ...


MzMolly: Have been keeping Marc and Michael in my prayers and will continue to do so until the next court date. It must be very hard for Marc to keep his cool when he sees how upset Michaels gets but he is doing the right thing in not speaking out against his ex. In later years, Michael will remember this. I speak from experience because of my son and his ex. It is surprizing what the kids come out with in later years.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello folks,

I need your prayer support please. I had an anxiety attack yesterday and today. My knee went out twice today. It is just overload from being so sick all month and getting the mono on top of it all. Plus I designed a pair of abstract cross earrings and beaded them today and that excitement added to the overload. Monday is my treatment day. Yippie.

Love to all of you, and will let you know what happens Monday. Judi


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I need your prayer support please. I had an anxiety attack yesterday and today. My knee went out twice today. It is just overload from being so sick all month and getting the mono on top of it all. Plus I designed a pair of abstract cross earrings and beaded them today and that excitement added to the overload. Monday is my treatment day. Yippie.
> 
> Love to all of you, and will let you know what happens Monday. Judi


You are in my prayers each night. Take care and I will look for your news about Monday.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I need your prayer support please. I had an anxiety attack yesterday and today. My knee went out twice today. It is just overload from being so sick all month and getting the mono on top of it all. Plus I designed a pair of abstract cross earrings and beaded them today and that excitement added to the overload. Monday is my treatment day. Yippie.
> 
> Love to all of you, and will let you know what happens Monday. Judi


Deep breath Mz Molly, and remind yourself of how many caring friends you have here. Should help a little with anxiety. 
Best of luck on Monday.
Love and all best wishes to you.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello All: My son Brad needs your prayers to-night. He has just sent a text from the hospital where he was taken when he did something to his back to-day and can barely walk. They are telling him it is a bulging disc and he is going to need physio to handle it. This is really a blow because he drives truck for a living and this may really be a problem for him. They are keeping him at the hospital until he can walk better and then my daughter will go and take him home. I would imagine he will have to be on heavy meds for a while and as he lives alone it bothers me. We would bring him to stay with us but the physio would be a problem. Guess we will have to wait and see what the doctor says. Sometimes it seems we just get over one problem and another rears it's ugly head and we start over again.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Heavenly Father, please put Your healing hands on Brad's back. You know he needs to make a living for his family and you know the other needs involved. Right now as he is slowed down, let him draw closer to YOU and your healing powers. By Your stripes we are healed, and we claim that promise. I know you are already working in this situation. Bring peace to the rest of the family, letting them know You are in control. AMEN AMEN


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Heavenly Father, please put Your healing hands on Brad's back. You know he needs to make a living for his family and you know the other needs involved. Right now as he is slowed down, let him draw closer to YOU and your healing powers. By Your stripes we are healed, and we claim that promise. I know you are already working in this situation. Bring peace to the rest of the family, letting them know You are in control. AMEN AMEN


Thanks MzMolly: Already the prayers are working - physio guy says not back but muscle involved.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Thanks MzMolly: Already the prayers are working - physio guy says not back but muscle involved.


How is your son doing??? Still on prayer list. Hope he is doing much better. love and hugs from mz molly and dolly


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> How is your son doing??? Still on prayer list. Hope he is doing much better. love and hugs from mz molly and dolly


Yes Mz Molly he is doing well. He went to work to-day but only to supervise a trainee who did all the work. Brad rode as passenger and said he felt good when finished. He does have some trouble getting from sitting to standing position and vise-versa but is OK if he takes it slow and tries to have something to hold on to. I am soooo glad it wasn't a disc in his back because I know people who have had that and for some of them it is never ending pain. I thank God for watching over him and making it less serious. I am going to have him show me the exercises the physio guy has given him because I have been having some problems with my back in almost the same area. Sometimes I have the same problem - I can't seem to fully straighten up when I try to stand. Sometimes it takes a couple of minutes before I can do it and then it hurts to walk the first dozen steps or so.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

July 15th - Tomorrow morning is the final custody hearing. We got the report from the Guardian and it was awful. What she did not lie about she with held information. Poor Michael is all upset over some of the stuff she claimed he said and he didn't It was all one sided from the mother.

Nothing about the phone call to me. Nothing about the neglect and force feeding him. 

HOWEVER, God did not bring us this far to let us down now. I will let everyone know tomorrow. They are the first hearing on the docket at 8:00 or 9:00 or what ever time the court opens. She has three witnesses that are pretty much unreliable and we are praying a protective hedge around their mouths. lol So no lies can come out.

Michael wants to stay with his Dad. We are also praying the judge will take Michael into "chambers" and talk to him privately. Amen.

Love and hugs and come back here tomorrow.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> July 15th - Tomorrow morning is the final custody hearing. We got the report from the Guardian and it was awful. What she did not lie about she with held information. Poor Michael is all upset over some of the stuff she claimed he said and he didn't It was all one sided from the mother.
> 
> Nothing about the phone call to me. Nothing about the neglect and force feeding him.
> 
> ...


Was pretty busy to-day so it is quite late when I am seeing this. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and will be checking in early in the morning to find out the results of the hearing. I prayer that the judge is fair and has a private talk with Michael and rules in his favor.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Found out late last night the hearing is at 3:00 pm. Please pray for Michael and Marc during the long hours this morning. I will update this afternoon. about 5o pm unless I hear before. I hope this is coming out all right I don't know were my glasses are.lol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Court is over and here is the update:

Yesterday, the judge met with little Michael in chambers and announced to everyone Michael wanted to live with his dad, which is opposite of what the guardian put in her report. We knew the guardian had lied.

After 8 hours of court testifying and cross examining the judge announced he will have an answer in 7-10 days!!!!!!!

Meanwhile, Michael is being forced to go back to Utah with his mother and other church member that came with her. He does not want to go.

Please keep Michael in your prayers. This particular Morman church (not all Mormans) but this particular one will try to turn Michael against his dad stating things like his dad is a heathen and will go to hell, and Michael will too if he goes back with his dad.

We got Michael in chambers so I figure half the battle is one, and just maybe, he is letting her have him for the summer because he will be coming to Ohio.

The plan to move to Ohio is still on for Saturday.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a very trying time for your family, Mz Molly. I am a firm believer that we are where we are because that is where God wants us to be. The road may be full of blind rises or sharp turns, but God's will WILL prevail.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh Mz Molly: I'm so sorry that you have to wait another period of time, but will keep you all, especially Michael, in my prayers and pray that all will work out as you hope. Never give up your hope that God will do what is best and that Michael will be with you before you know it.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Please keep my son, Marc, and daughter-in-law, Traci, in your prayers tonight and especially in the wee hours of the morning. They are on the road to OHIO. They left South Carolina at 3:00 pm eastern time and should arrive in Ohio about 3:00 am.

I just spoke with Marc. He and Traci are keeping a chatter going between them so they don't get tired. Marc has the truck and Traci has our grand daughter Keelie and the two cats. LOL.

I can hardly wait to see them. Still no word on the hearing outcome. Should hear early this week. Will let you all know.

Love and hugs to all of you for being my "extended" family.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Mz Molly, just to let you know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I trust that Marc and Traci completed their journey safely, I am sure you have been busy helping them to settle in. Just don't forget to look after yourself! I am also believing that the right decision will be made for Michael.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Psalm 34:5 
Those who look to Him for help will be radiant with joy, no shadow of shame will darken their faces! 

You have looked to Him for help, Mz Molly, just trust that He is in control.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Psalm 34:5
> Those who look to Him for help will be radiant with joy, no shadow of shame will darken their faces!
> 
> You have looked to Him for help, Mz Molly, just trust that He is in control.


 Thank you sooooo Much Reyna. I love the verse. Every one is safe in the home now and with all their stuff I am so thank ful God provided the big house instead of a tiny three bedroom apt.

We are still waiting for the call from the attorney but I know and believe Michael will be coming to OHIO.

Thank you sooo much for your prayers. God loves me a lot because He gave me you as a friend.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses from Mz Molly and Dolly


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Oh Mz Molly: I'm so sorry that you have to wait another period of time, but will keep you all, especially Michael, in my prayers and pray that all will work out as you hope. Never give up your hope that God will do what is best and that Michael will be with you before you know it.


 Thank you Moosie. You are so good to me and so is God. He gave me soooo many friends on KP. I will let you know.

By the by .... How is your son doing?????

Love and hugs and puppy kisses Mz Molly and Dolly.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

By the by .... How is your son doing?????[/quote said:


> Thanks for thinking of him when you have so much on your mind. He is doing quite well. He actually only missed 2 days of work. He was to begin training a new man to take over his job while he was on vacation so they just started the training sooner. Brad just went along as a passenger and guide. The other man did all the driving and hose pulling with Brad's guidance. The only problem was that as in any learning situation it took longer to do the job and instead of 8 hrs a day it was 12 - 13 hours but they got through it OK and this man seems to be a good worker. Haven't checked with Brad this week but he was here on vacation last week with my granddaughter and my great-grandson so when he went back, he was on his own again. Haven't heard any complaints, so he must be going OK.
> Will keep Michael's situation on my prayer list praying for the right outcome. You must be in your glory having Mark and his family close to you now.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My sister, Jeannette, is flying from South Africa to visit her daughter, who lives just up the road from me, and is having back surgery on Thursday. Her journey is from Cape Town, and she is flying with United Arab Emirates, first to either Doha or Abu Dhabi, (I am not sure which) and then on to Manchester. I am sure you are aware why I am asking for prayer for a safe journey!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Will pray for a safe and uneventful flight and also that your niece has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Heavenly Father, we ask safe travel mercies for Jeannette. Bring her safely to her daughter's side. We ask for healing for her daughter and wisdom for the doctors and nurses who will be taking care of her. In Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

We still do not have an update on Michael's custody report. School starts next week in Utah and the following week in Ohio. Hello Judge, we need your report please. LOL


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, Moosie and Mz Molly! One thing I have learned is that God answers prayer. I will keep you informed, she is arriving in a couple of hours. 

I also continue to pray for Michael, and for a favorable outcome. God's timing is perfect!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Thank you, Moosie and Mz Molly! One thing I have learned is that God answers prayer. I will keep you informed, she is arriving in a couple of hours.
> 
> I also continue to pray for Michael, and for a favorable outcome. God's timing is perfect!


Thank you Reyna


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Just to update you. Although I will not see her till tomorrow, Jeannette has arrived safely. She is very tired, as I am sure you will understand, she is 70 years old and had a 24 hour journey behind her. Many thanks for your prayer support.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Amen. Still no update on Michael. Mom will not let him come back without a court order. We may be looking at a possible kidnap charge. Please God keep Michael safe and bring him home. Amen.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Amen. Still no update on Michael. Mom will not let him come back without a court order. We may be looking at a possible kidnap charge. Please God keep Michael safe and bring him home. Amen.


Thank you Lord, that we can trust in You, and so we entrust Michael to You, and know that You will keep him safe and bring him home. In Jesus' Name. Amen.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

New Prayer Request: They took my Uncle Bruce to the Akron Heart Hospital; he had a heart attack last night but refused to go until today. I took his wife out to supper, she is the one with the RA autoimune disease. It is a toss up which one will go first. They are both 82 years young. I am taking Bonnie to see her Hubby tomorrow so will take some knitting along and try a new project. Pray for me for strength to endure during this time. I have been having some serious knee pain the past three days. Love to all and prayers for everyone. Mz Molly and Dolly

p.s. STILL no update on Michael. Ok God, school starts Aug. 19th. LOL


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Ditto Moosie! Just remember, Mz Molly, He answers prayer, and right now He is with you, Uncle Bruce and his wife. His angels are all around you and your family, to bring you peace and strength in your hour of need. He will never test you beyond your strength!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

PS: My words are from Scripture, I am going to have to start keeping a Bible by my computer to give you chapter and verse! At the moment it is kept next to my bed.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A friend has just sent me this scripture, and amazingly I think it speaks into your situation. John 16:33 - I have told you these things, so that in Me, you may have peace.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

URGENT URGENT URGENT PRAYERS NEEDED.

We lost Michael. We are all in shock. I cannot even begin to imagine what my son is going through. I received the call from my daughter in law.

In all probability we will never see Michael again. The Mormans will turn him completely against us now.

This little boy does not deserve any more abuse. EVEN when he told the Guardian THREE times and the Judge in private chambers, "Please do not send me back to Utah. I want to live with my DAD." He is 12 years old, what was that Judge thinking. 

I cannot describe what we are all going through right now.

Also, we just found out, it is costing us $450 to get our card fixed which is 1/2 of Wendell's pay for two weeks.

Love and hugs, I am trying to understand and lean on God but God, this one really is pushing it.

Mz Molly


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh Mz Molly, my heart is aching for all of you. What a shocker this is. I know there are two sides to every story but Michael told the judge he wanted to be with his Dad and the judge ignored that. I just cannot understand. I know you are devastated right now, but if there is nothing more you can do, you may just have to accept what happened and ask God to keep watch over Michael and hope that he might be allowed to visit some time in the future. I will pray that He gives you all the strength you will need to go forward because your life must go on even though your hearts are heavy. God Bless you all.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, Mz Molly, my heart is aching for you and your family. I can only imagine the pain that is a physical thing you are all going through right now. First and foremost now, I pray that there is a hedge of angels surrounding Michael, keeping him safe, giving him peace. We give him into Your care, Lord, and even though he is only twelve years old, You give him the knowledge that he is loved and cared for, and his father did not give him up without a fight! I can only echo Moosie's words and pray the He gives you all the strength you will need to go forward, because you must go forward, even though your hearts are heavy. God bless you all!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that things did not go well for Michael, I can't understand why when he repeatedly told them he did not want to live with his Mum, what was the judge thinking. Can he appeal against it or will he have to wait for a certain age to be able to come home. A very sad time for you all, am keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.xx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

There are soooo many prayers requests here. Can some of you post some updates please???? Like Moose, how about an update picture of Zoe and Peanutpatty a picture of you with sweet pea??? and you others just some prayer answers or updates to your situations. 

Thank you all. And God continue to be with each and every one of us as He gives us our Crosses to carry.Some day we will look back at this from heaven and not even care. 

Love, hugs, prayers and puppy kisses from Mz Molly and Dolly


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> There are soooo many prayers requests here. Can some of you post some updates please???? Like Moose, how about an update picture of Zoe and Peanutpatty a picture of you with sweet pea??? and you others just some prayer answers or updates to your situations.
> 
> Thank you all. And God continue to be with each and every one of us as He gives us our Crosses to carry.Some day we will look back at this from heaven and not even care.
> 
> Love, hugs, prayers and puppy kisses from Mz Molly and Dolly


My son Andrew is doing well now, he is still on medication and will be for some time, have had no results from last EEG's but no news is good news, I hope. He has now found a job at long last and is enjoying it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> My son Andrew is doing well now, he is still on medication and will be for some time, have had no results from last EEG's but no news is good news, I hope. He has now found a job at long last and is enjoying it.


Vershi: Happy to hear that Andrew is doing OK and has found a job that he enjoys. So often people have to take jobs even tho they don't like them.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Like Moose, how about an update picture of Zoe


Most recent pictures I have of Zoe. First pic. - See my boots! Second - love my rockin Dino (first birthday in June) Third picture is most recent one of my 17 month old great-grandson when he was here two weeks ago. What a going concern. Wore me out just watching him go. We are currently waiting to hear news of his expected brother -Mom was busy yesterday, organizing, cleaning and washing the floor. She thinks she is nesting so things should start happening soon.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> There are soooo many prayers requests here. Can some of you post some updates please???? Like Moose, how about an update picture of Zoe and Peanutpatty a picture of you with sweet pea??? and you others just some prayer answers or updates to your situations.
> 
> Thank you all. And God continue to be with each and every one of us as He gives us our Crosses to carry.Some day we will look back at this from heaven and not even care.
> 
> Love, hugs, prayers and puppy kisses from Mz Molly and Dolly


Dear, dear Mz Molly,
My heart hurts for you, but keep these happy thoughts close:
There will be a day when Michael will be old enough to come back to you, and I'm sure he will. What a happy day that will be!
You have so many friends here who are holding you in our hearts. Prayers from all of us,that you will get through this.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> My son Andrew is doing well now, he is still on medication and will be for some time, have had no results from last EEG's but no news is good news, I hope. He has now found a job at long last and is enjoying it.


AMEN I am so happy for you. The prayers don't stop here. It is how we get from one day to the next.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

OOoohhhhh thank you for the pics of Zoe, and another one on the way. Wow. Sooooo cute and healthy. Prayers for the one on the way to be healthy to keep up with zoe.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> OOoohhhhh thank you for the pics of Zoe, and another one on the way. Wow. Sooooo cute and healthy. Prayers for the one on the way to be healthy to keep up with zoe.


Sorry, may have confused you. The one on the way will be brother to Ian, my great-grandson. Zoe is my great-niece.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I can't stop crying. When will the hurt stop???

Thank you all soooo much for being here for me. love and hugs. I will get through this with God's help. Marc will too. We are going on as if nothing happened. We are just too much in shock and pain to talk about it now.

Marc applied for a pt job at a police dept this afternoon, Traci got her job in ashland so they can stay in the house where they are. AMEN

Love and hugs to all of you, and Dolly sends her slurpy kisses your way.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I can't stop crying. When will the hurt stop???
> 
> Thank you all soooo much for being here for me. love and hugs. I will get through this with God's help. Marc will too. We are going on as if nothing happened. We are just too much in shock and pain to talk about it now.
> 
> ...


Will keep Marc in my prayers and hope he gets the pt job. This will at least help him to keep busy. Glad to hear Traci's job worked out and they can stay in the house and start this new chapter of their life. God is still with them and guiding them and He will help them and you get through the next weeks as you struggle with the outcome with Michael. I am there for you all too, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers each day.


----------



## ballou (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello ...I am new to the forum...and so sorry to hear about your husband...But know that God never gives us more than we can handle..

I am almost your neighbor...we are in Sullivan Rte. 58 (..Ashland Co..)


----------

